# Got the ink flowing again



## Haynie (Mar 12, 2012)

Maybe this will help someone, or someone's client

My fountain pen sat dormant all weekend at about a 30-45 degree angle.  Didn't plan it that way, that is just where I left it  with the cap on of course.  This morning it just was not writing right.  lots of skipping, nothing coming out on the first down swipe of a letter.  It was getting pretty frustrating.  I wiped it on a tissue.  drew lots of squiggly lines nothing helped.  A few minutes ago I signed my name and made several lines on a pink eraser.  BINGO!  No more issues.

Maybe this will help someone.


----------



## jjudge (Mar 12, 2012)

A couple notes:

Don't use tissue ... there are little "threads" the may come off and stick in your tines
Try a drop of water on top the nib, over the tines/hole ... this may start it flowing
Take off the cartridge or converter, then use an empty converter to pump a little warm water in and out the tine. You can put the ink cartridge/converter back on when its working.
 Worst case: take off the cartridge/converter; take apart the nib/feed/etc and clean; reassemble

There has to be some kind of FAQ or something online (fountainpennetwork.com?)


----------

